# do cane toads hibernate???



## firebelliedfreak (Nov 3, 2008)

my little cane toad fluffy is just sitting in his tank burried in eco earth up to his back is this normal??
all temps are fine btw


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Yep, it's normal, and no, they don't hibernate- they can take a pretty wide range of temps, but they are really tropical and sub-tropical. Nonetheless, sometimes they take some time out and don't do much- nowhere near as much as horned frogs and African bullfrogs- but don't worry. Sometimes they just seem to like the security of burying themselves away. I've noticed that young ones seem to do this more- once they've grown a bit, they seem to have a bit more confidence.


----------



## firebelliedfreak (Nov 3, 2008)

thanks thats exacltly what i heard just wanted to double check


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Might be a bit dry?:2thumb:


----------

